
The Nanokernel [pdf] - tyngde
https://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/database/papers/nano/nano2.pdf
======
timb07
What a terrible paper title.

For anyone wondering, this has nothing to do with microkernels. From the
abstract:

    
    
      The clock frequency in modern workstations is stabilized by an uncompensated quartz or surface
      acoustic wave (SAW) resonator, which are sensitive to temperature, power supply and component
      variations. Using NTP and traditional Unix kernels, incidental timing errors with an uncompensated
      clock oscillator is in the order of a few hundred microseconds relative to a precision
      source. Using new kernel software described in this paper, much better performance can be
      achieved. Experiments described in this paper demonstrate that errors with a modern workstation
      and uncompensated clock oscillator are in the order of a microsecond relative to a GPS
      receiver or other precision timing source.

------
payne92
What's the date on this paper?

Pet peeve: research papers with no dates.

~~~
detaro
November 2000

~~~
briza
Yep. Source:
[https://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/database/papers/nano/](https://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/database/papers/nano/)

~~~
vog
Assuming the timestamps are not forged, this only shows that the paper was
uploaded November 2000. It might have been older. So we need a second source.

Second source: The citations. The paper cites: "Mogul, [...] Pulse-per-second
API for Unix-like operating systems [...] March 2000 [...]"

So the paper is not older than November 2000 and not younger than March 2000.

~~~
detaro
It was published at the "Precise Time and Time Interval Meeting" in November
2000 (which a footnote in nano.pdf says as well)

------
vog
Could anyone add "(2000)" to the title, please?

